# 16-17 year olds: stop lying about your age to older guys/girls



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

I came to the realization the other day that there are many high school guys and girls that seriously have this _need_ to date an adult. Not that I can't blame them for being open to it, I don't know if this is because they have father/mother issues, or feel that most high school guys/girls are simply that immature, or what, but seriously, nothing good can come out of it. I know two guys who were accused of statutory rape for being 18 and dating a 16 year old, while both were in high school. Both did nothing _wrong_, and the accusations came from those the girl knew. I'm not going to argue the completely asinine, meritless (and inconsistent) nature of some states' law of consent, but instead would like to inform people that while the relationship may seem right to you, you need to realize that this is exactly how somebody's life can be completely destroyed. One of the two I mentioned had just that. I think he broke up with his girlfriend, whom he was dating for several months, and she got mad and went to the police with her parents. No more West Point, no more military officer career, no more being able to rent an apartment in a respectable part of town without living with a friend which is against most lease contracts. I'm not blaming her, as much as the system, just using that as a stark example of how you can literally destroy someone's life. This goes to guys too. It simply isn't worth it. Lying about your age when there is a considerable gap? I guess that's acceptable, but lying and saying you're not a minor when you are, is not. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

It's frustrating that these invisible rules called 'law' have to stop people from being together.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Kito said:


> It's frustrating that these invisible rules called 'law' have to stop people from being together.


Then you're gonna love this:

Does Beer (Goggling) Affect Whom We Find Attractive? - TIME

"The study's authors asked their 120 drinking and 120 sober participants to rate the attractiveness of 15-year-old girls vs. 19-year-old girls shown in photographs. The study participants were evenly divided between men and women. For ethical and legal reasons, the photos were actually altered images of 17-year-old students from McMaster University in Ontario who had given permission for their likenesses to be used. Researchers digitally manipulated the pictures to make the students' craniofacial features look like those of typical 15-year-olds or those of 19-year-olds. The doctored pictures were then shown in random order to participants recruited in bars, airport lounges, cafés and other natural settings. (See pictures of the best Bond girls.)On average, the participants found the "15-year-olds" slightly more attractive than the "19-year-olds," which reconfirms our inclination toward neoteny. Both men and women found the more youthful images of girls to be a bit more attractive than the older ones.
Surprisingly, drinking had little impact on the results. Both drinkers and nondrinkers tended to favor the 15-year-old girls over the older ones, and when asked to estimate the younger girls' age, both groups of participants judged them to be just over 18 — or, just over the legal age for sex in the U.S. (The one condition under which drinkers preferred the 19-year-old faces was when they were wearing makeup, which has the effect of smoothing out wrinkles and granting a younger appearance — a finding that won't come as a great surprise to any woman who has ever worn rouge.)"


----------



## qingdom (Apr 5, 2011)

"jailbait? what jailbait? i thought they were of age, officer! they told me they were (insert number over 18 here)"


----------



## Tristan427 (Dec 9, 2011)

benr3600 said:


> I came to the realization the other day that there are many high school guys and girls that seriously have this _need_ to date an adult. Not that I can't blame them for being open to it, I don't know if this is because they have father/mother issues, or feel that most high school guys/girls are simply that immature, or what, but seriously, nothing good can come out of it. I know two guys who were accused of statutory rape for being 18 and dating a 16 year old, while both were in high school. Both did nothing _wrong_, and the accusations came from those the girl knew. I'm not going to argue the completely asinine, meritless (and inconsistent) nature of some states' law of consent, but instead would like to inform people that while the relationship may seem right to you, you need to realize that this is exactly how somebody's life can be completely destroyed. One of the two I mentioned had just that. I think he broke up with his girlfriend, whom he was dating for several months, and she got mad and went to the police with her parents. No more West Point, no more military officer career, no more being able to rent an apartment in a respectable part of town without living with a friend which is against most lease contracts. I'm not blaming her, as much as the system, just using that as a stark example of how you can literally destroy someone's life. This goes to guys too. It simply isn't worth it. Lying about your age when there is a considerable gap? I guess that's acceptable, but lying and saying you're not a minor when you are, is not. Sorry for the rant.


The girl that went to her parents out of spite needs to die.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

If only people were more honest. Especially on omegle..


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Tristan427 said:


> The girl that went to her parents out of spite needs to die.


In all honesty, I think it may have been mainly the parents who were to blame. I think what happened was, they broke up, she was sad/hurt, told her mother, the father found out, and had to white knight for his daughter. But I agree, the one person who deserved it the least is the one who died, philosophically. I actually met him when he was like 21, not long after he would have gotten out of prison. He was one of the biggest degenerates I knew, an obvious product of prison. Apparently he was a straight A student who played football and was on the right path in life. Unbelievable.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> If only people were more honest. Especially on omegle..


Ah yes, good old trolmegle. That is actually one of the sources of my lamentation. A couple years ago I met this girl on there who was incredibly smart and just had a personality I could relate to. She told me she was 18. After talking with each other for hours every single night for months, she let it slip that she was "getting ready for her junior year (in HS)" one day.  Hopefully she learned her lesson about telling the truth. Since then, when I periodically visit there, since it has dropped about 20% in age and IQ since it was created, I avoid every single "18" or "19" year old like the plague, since it seems like those two ages are the majority, supposedly :\


----------



## 2GiveMyHeart2 (Jan 2, 2012)

I find that older guys in there 30s or 40s lying about they're 20 to get younger women. I think that is creepy in a ways, too. Either that, or they are in denial about getting old.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Older guys: stop being so hot. 

So glad I'm legal now...


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

benr3600 said:


> Ah yes, good old trolmegle. That is actually one of the sources of my lamentation. A couple years ago I met this girl on there who was incredibly smart and just had a personality I could relate to. She told me she was 18. After talking with each other for hours every single night for months, she let it slip that she was "getting ready for her junior year (in HS)" one day.  Hopefully she learned her lesson about telling the truth. Since then, when I periodically visit there, since it has dropped about 20% in age and IQ since it was created, I avoid every single "18" or "19" year old like the plague, since it seems like those two ages are the majority, supposedly :\


LOOOL you can only relate to the personality of a 16 year old girl. :laughing:


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

2GiveMyHeart2 said:


> I find that older guys in there 30s or 40s lying about they're 20 to get younger women. I think that is creepy in a ways, too. Either that, or they are in denial about getting old.


lol wut is this, I don't even. The irony being that it's not exactly necessary to do so, to lie and tell a young lady you're younger than you are. I mean it probably helps a little bit, but then you'd have the whole "based on a lie" thing that will have no choice but to rear its ugly head :facepalm:


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

devoid said:


> LOOOL you can only relate to the personality of a 16 year old girl. :laughing:










:tongue:


----------



## 2GiveMyHeart2 (Jan 2, 2012)

benr3600 said:


> lol wut is this, I don't even. The irony being that it's not exactly necessary to do so, to lie and tell a young lady you're younger than you are. I mean it probably helps a little bit, but then you'd have the whole "based on a lie" thing that will have no choice but to rear its ugly head :facepalm:


Maybe I should conclude this too that it is terrible to do it on an online dating network when you have a picture of yourself that is OH so obvious. *snicker*


----------



## Tristan427 (Dec 9, 2011)

devoid said:


> LOOOL you can only relate to the personality of a 16 year old girl. :laughing:


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

2GiveMyHeart2 said:


> Maybe I should conclude this too that it is terrible to do it on an online dating network when you have a picture of yourself that is OH so obvious. *snicker*


Yeah plus I'm pretty sure they all have an age range preference function. Jesus, some people just don't think I guess.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

benr3600 said:


> Ah yes, good old trolmegle. That is actually one of the sources of my lamentation. A couple years ago I met this girl on there who was incredibly smart and just had a personality I could relate to. She told me she was 18. After talking with each other for hours every single night for months, she let it slip that she was "getting ready for her junior year (in HS)" one day.  Hopefully she learned her lesson about telling the truth. Since then, when I periodically visit there, since it has dropped about 20% in age and IQ since it was created, I avoid every single "18" or "19" year old like the plague, since it seems like those two ages are the majority, supposedly :\


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

benr3600 said:


> *In all honesty, I think it may have been mainly the parents who were to blame. I think what happened was, they broke up, she was sad/hurt, told her mother, the father found out, and had to white knight for his daughter.* But I agree, the one person who deserved it the least is the one who died, philosophically. I actually met him when he was like 21, not long after he would have gotten out of prison. He was one of the biggest degenerates I knew, an obvious product of prison. Apparently he was a straight A student who played football and was on the right path in life. Unbelievable.


I honestly believe that this is _most often _what happens. I'm sure that there are some teenaged girls who are... evil... enough to try and get revenge against an ex-boyfriend who hurt them, but as someone who spent a great deal of time interacting with teenagers in high school, the overwhelming majority of them are not that vicious or, frankly, that smart.

It's this kind of thing that has led me to believe that American (age of, but also purely) consent laws are absolutely archaic. An adolescent doesn't gain the kind of sense necessary to make good sexual decisions overnight (say, between 17 and 18) and keeping them in a state of ignorance usually ends up doing more harm to them than good.

I'm not sure what age of consent laws are like in other places, but I know that here in Canada ours is set at 16* and has what are called close-in-age exemptions that allow for adolescents to experiment with others in their peer groups: under the age of 12, a child cannot legally consent to partnered sexual activity of any kind; 12-13 year olds can legally consent to sexual activity with partners up to two years older; 14-15 year olds can legally consent to sexual activity with partners up to five years older. I think it's a very fair system, personally.



*there is an exception for sexual relationships that take place between adolescents and adults who are in positions of power over them (eg. teachers, employers, coaches, etc.)


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

knittigan said:


> I'm not sure what age of consent laws are like in other places, but I know that here in Canada ours is set at 16* and has what are called close-in-age exemptions that allow for adolescents to experiment with others in their peer groups: under the age of 12, a child cannot legally consent to partnered sexual activity of any kind; 12-13 year olds can legally consent to sexual activity with partners up to two years older; 14-15 year olds can legally consent to sexual activity with partners up to five years older. I think it's a very fair system, personally.
> 
> 
> 
> *there is an exception for sexual relationships that take place between adolescents and adults who are in positions of power over them (eg. teachers, employers, coaches, etc.)


That is pretty fair. But it is also pretty damn disturbing to see 16 year old girls in the UK trying to pull 50+ year old men. @[email protected]


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

devoid said:


> That is pretty fair. But it is also pretty damn disturbing to see 16 year old girls in the UK trying to pull 50+ year old men. @[email protected]


----------

